# help with some bottles



## Erik T (Jul 5, 2010)

Hello,

 I dug these bottles in a friend's backyard today and I am wondering what the ages, and values of these bottles are?

 Thanks for any help!


----------



## Erik T (Jul 5, 2010)

I think these are beers. One reads O. K. on the bottom and reads okeefe beverages limited on the side near the bottom.

 The other reads CDL (unsure of correct order CLD, CDL.......) on the bottom and the letters are overlapping eachother.


----------



## Erik T (Jul 5, 2010)

These bottles are apparently steak sauce bottles but I don't know the age.
 They read on the side "Laing's C.C. Sauce"


----------



## Erik T (Jul 5, 2010)

These are the last ones. The one without the cap reads "Javex" the one with the bakelite cap says "lysol" and on the bottom says "Lehn and Fink Canada". The two smaller jars say "buckleys white rub" on the bottom.


----------



## Blackglass (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Erik
    The bottles you dug appear to be from the late 40's-50's. The Javex bottle is a type of bleach that was sold in Canada;It was bought by Clorox during the 1950's. The bottles you thought were used for beer are actually more likely soda or mineral water bottles. Your bottles have very little value to collectors, probably about $.50-$3.00. However, I'd suggest you keep looking in the area that you dug them from, because you can find some fairly valuble bottles even in 1950's era dumps, and its fun to dig for bottles even if your not getting anything to rare [].
      Michael


----------



## Erik T (Jul 6, 2010)

Yeah hopefully I'll get into some holdbacks but the dump itself probably goes back into the 30s at the earliest so I will keep digging. Thanks!


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Erik!-----Welcome to the forum[]--------don't give up so easy-----dig deep my friend--there is bound to be some corkers in there-------even some neat 30s ---and 40s glass is nice------keep at it.                       Fred.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 6, 2010)

Plus, you never know what else you may find! Since it's on your own property, you should take the time and sift for the little stuff, too! Sifting is about the only thing I might be able to handle in this heat.


----------



## glass man (Jul 6, 2010)

YEP...WELCOME TO THE FORUM BROTHER! I CAN ADD NOTHING TO WHAT OTHERS HAVE ALREADY TOLD YOU...YEP KEEP IT UP CAUSE YOU ARE NOW AN OFFICIAL"JUNKY" BOTTLE JUNKIE THAT IS...AND THAT IS A GREAT THING.ONE COOL BOTTLE FROM 1950 IS THE RUBY RED SCHLITZ 50TH ANNIVERSARY BOTTLE.I HAVE THE QUART SIZE AND THE SMALL SIZE WHICK HAS SOME OF THE FADED LABEL STILL ON IT.WHILE NOT AN EXPENSIVE BOTTLE [10-20 DOLLARS YALL? I TRADED FOR THE QUART AND GAVE $20 FOR THE SMALLEER ONE]

 BEING RUBY RED REALLY MAKES THEM LOOK PRETTY IN THE WINDOW...I THINK THEY WERE ONLY MADE IN 1950. ANY WAY GREAT LUCK TO YOU![&:]  JAMIE


----------



## Erik T (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Mr. Fred you were right as I went down deeper (about 4-5 feet now) I am starting to get pockets of older bottles I got a "Porlip oval" screw top pat. 1930 and a "Rex oval" cork top all ABM. This is my first real dump dig and that cork top is the first one i've ever found. Also found shards of a bromo-seltzer. I havent seen any red glass yet only broken depression glass but ill keep looking. As I go deeper the bottles and jars seem to be more 30s-40s. And yeah in this heat i'm dying but I'd die from boredom if I didn't dig.


----------

